# Camper Mode - Warning



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just a little word of Warning. 

Last night I was messing with the car and turned on camper mode. I got out of the car and went inside for the night. In the morning the car was very Toasty. I am assuming camper mode ran all night.
Double check and turn off camper mode. If I was not plugged in, I wonder if it would of consumed my battery to 20%


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

A bigger warning to attach to that is the car sometimes will not lock automatically when you walk away if it's in camper mode.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

wst88 said:


> Last night I was messing with the car and turned on camper mode. I got out of the car and went inside for the night. In the morning the car was very Toasty.


That's pretty much the entire point of camper mode. It prevents the car from automatically shutting down and keeps climate control active the whole time.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

And, yes, camper mode will stay on until

a) you take it out of camper mode
b) you put the car in gear
c) you charge levels goes below 20%


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's pretty much the entire point of camper mode. It prevents the car from automatically shutting down and keeps climate control active the whole time.


Yeah, I am a genius... ;-)


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds like there needs to be a mobile app feature to warn you when camper mode is engaged AND your phone is not near the car for xx minutes. With the ability to disengage Camper mode from the app.

For us forgetful types.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Sounds like there needs to be a mobile app feature to warn you when camper mode is engaged AND your phone is not near the car for xx minutes. With the ability to disengage Camper mode from the app.


Or even simpler: the option to have the Tesla app display a "camper mode activated" notification as soon as it is engaged.


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

garsh said:


> Or even simpler: the option to have the Tesla app display a "camper mode activated" notification as soon as it is engaged.


The Stats App will alert you if the climate is on and you're not in the car. I assume that works in Camp Mode.


----------



## Pdjelaj (Dec 4, 2018)

I belive you tell from the app if Camp mode is on, shows up just the climate section on the main page.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh man, from the title I thought I was clicking on a topic about there being something wrong with camper mode. I'm glad it was a user error thing and not an actual problem


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Pdjelaj said:


> I belive you tell from the app if Camp mode is on, shows up just the climate section on the main page.


That's how it works with dog mode (in previous versions-I haven't tested recently). Turning off the climate control disables Dog Mode and you get a warning about not being able to remotely reenable it if you do. Worth exploring if this is also how Camp Mode works…


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> That's how it works with dog mode (in previous versions-I haven't tested recently). Turning off the climate control disables Dog Mode and you get a warning about not being able to remotely reenable it if you do. Worth exploring if this is also how Camp Mode works…


Following up: Both Dog Mode and Climate Keeper are reported underneath the Climate item in the app. Camp Mode is not reported in the app at all under 2019.40.50.7. Your only hint appears to be navigating to the Climate section to see if the "TURN OFF" button is present, just as if you'd turned climate on from the app or enabled it normally within the car.


----------

